# Schild-Effekt



## POSTkomm (1. April 2004)

kennt Ihr diese alten Werbeschilder? Emaileschilder (bestimmt falsch geschrieben)!
Ich suche ein Tutorial oder PlugIn um ein Bild oder eine Grafik mit solch einem Effekt zu versehen. Any Ideas?


----------



## kirchel (1. April 2004)

Wäre gut wenn du ein Beispiel hättest, weil ich kann mir unter deiner Erklärung überhaupt nix vorstellen, such dir doch mal eine Vorlage o.ä. und poste sie hier.


----------



## Lord-Lance (1. April 2004)

Ein Plugin, falls du eines Kaufen möchtest 

Klick...


----------



## POSTkomm (1. April 2004)

...ja, ein beispiel: http://www.verlangen-sie-antworten.de


----------



## Lord-Lance (1. April 2004)

Also das sieht mir eher nach "Bevel" aus. 

Mach ein Viereck, Rechtsklicke die Ebene und wähle "Blending Options".
Klick auf "Bevel and Emboss" und spiel mit den Werten rum.


----------



## POSTkomm (1. April 2004)

*Lord Lance*

danke fuer den tip. das sind aber nicht die effekte, die ich such. mir geht es lediglich um den rahmen, s.a. beispiel oben.


----------



## POSTkomm (1. April 2004)

*bevel and emboss*

Relief und Kante, da ist auch ein bisschen was zu machen (schon zu genuege ausprobiert, aber eben nicht so stark wie ich es gene haette. Dann fehlt da auch noch der Glanz. Mit der Eigenschaft Glanz ist da gar nix zu holen, also muesste man mit masken und verlaefen arbeiten, was sehr aufwendig ist und stunden oder tage dauert, will man die ecke diagonal ausarbeiten.


----------

